# The next thing I knew I was on the deck



## 50000tears (6 Apr 2015)

Out with a friend this last Sunday for what was supposed to be a steadyish 60 mile ride. 17 miles in though it all came to a sudden stop when a car came out of a side junction without checking properly, and as the title says, the next thing I know I am skidding along the middle of the road.

According to my friends account and an eyewitness the car took his back wheel putting him down and I hit the front corner flinging me over the top. 

My friend got away with cuts and bruises whilst I end up in the middle the road with blood streaming down my face and unable to move my right leg. I think the first thing I said when a witness came over was that I needed am ambulance.

As a result I am typing this from my hospital bed with a fractured pelvis a cut eye and various other scrapes and bruises. I am hoping to avoid surgery but will not be able to stand on my right leg for 6-8 weeks to avoid the risk of shattering the the socket where the top of the femur goes into the pelvis.

This isn't a post looking for sympathy for whilst this is not good i also recognise that it could have been a lot worse. The damage to my head and face ( may have permanent scar) and of course the helmet itself tells me that the helmet likely saved me from a sever head trauma or worse.

I am more concerned with what happens next and how long I can expect the process to take. I a member of British Cycling so will contact them once I get home. Also the police who have spoken to my friend, but not yet to me, have indicated that the driver was clearly at fault. We have full details of the car involved and the eye witness. Do we have to wait for any potential prosecution the police may make and the outcome before we can claim? Also am I right in assuming that if it is as open and shut as it should be that I am claiming not just for the bike damage but for my injuries also?

As a final question what do I need to be getting now evidence wise to ensure any claim/prosecution goes smoothly?


----------



## Slioch (6 Apr 2015)

Sorry, can't advise on your question but Ouch! Sounds like a nasty one. Glad it wasn't worse and GWS!


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Apr 2015)

Woah!  That's nasty and I hope you can make a full and speedy recovery. 

I don't think you need to wait for any prosecution before making a claim, I think the sooner you get that in motion the better. You'll probably have a crime reference from the Police, give that to the drivers insurance as well.

Write everything down that you remember now while it's still fresh, keep any receipts for things you need relating to the incident and your recovery, notes of all other expenses incurred including any lost wages etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2015)

Yikes!! 
Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Apr 2015)

I had an accident where a woman pulled out in front of me and I went through the side window and head butted her! I had no memory of the accident (I still dont nearly a year later) The police report (evetually) blamed her for the crash. I was in hospital for a week with a broken neck and have still not gone back to work.
I have been using a bike specialist insurance company. They have told me everything I need to claim for and arranged everything for me. I keep a diary of the pain and problems I had right from the start as when you are healed you forget a lot of things! You can claim for loss of earnings, any damage to your clothing and bike. The solicitor will go through everything with you. The police will ask you for a statement and then go from there. As I had no memory of it I could not help, but fortunately it was an open and shut case, despite her trying to blame me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2015)

Don't expect it to be quick is the best advice. Quick can often be a year on things like this.

See PM sent


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2015)

No useful advice, just GWS.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> I had an accident where a woman pulled out in front of me and I went through the side window and head butted her! I had no memory of the accident (I still dont nearly a year later) The police report (evetually) blamed her for the crash. I was in hospital for a week with a broken neck and have still not gone back to work.
> I have been using a bike specialist insurance company. They have told me everything I need to claim for and arranged everything for me. I keep a diary of the pain and problems I had right from the start as when you are healed you forget a lot of things! You can claim for loss of earnings, any damage to your clothing and bike. The solicitor will go through everything with you.


How did you work out the parts you have no memory of? And when did your memory "stop", then "restart"? Serious questions.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> TMN to me then.


Is that possible?


----------



## 50000tears (6 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies and sympathies. Loss of earnings will not be a factor unless I have problems long term with recovery as I get full sick pay for 6 months. This should be way more than I need.

My biggest concern at the moment is "how soon until I can be back on the bike". I guess I will need to ask BC about what to do with regard to assessing damage and getting it fixed etc. At the very least my £340 wheels brought 6 weeks ago will need replacing.


----------



## cd365 (6 Apr 2015)

I hope you get well soon, as others have said keep a diary


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2015)

Sorry i can't help, but I do hope you get better soon.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> How did you work out the parts you have no memory of? And when did your memory "stop", then "restart"? Serious questions.



I remember about an hour before the accident as it was a Saturday and the boss buys us a bacon butty and I remember polishing that off! Then I remember waking up in the hospital about 4 hours after the accident, although I was concious after a few minutes. My girlfriend said I kept asking the same things for about 3 hours. I had my garmin running so I know how fast I was going. The police took a statement from the driver and he also went to the scene. It was pretty much open and shut case though, she pulled out into my path without looking.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Apr 2015)

Heal well @50000tears .

I can't answer any of your questions but when I was hit last year the police officer was very good & kept me well informed so I hope you get the same level of service.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2015)

50000tears said:


> Thanks for the quick replies and sympathies. Loss of earnings will not be a factor unless I have problems long term with recovery as I get full sick pay for 6 months. This should be way more than I need.
> 
> My biggest concern at the moment is "how soon until I can be back on the bike". I guess I will need to ask BC about what to do with regard to assessing damage and getting it fixed etc. At the very least my £340 wheels brought 6 weeks ago will need replacing.


Don't go against any medical advice given, even if you want to.
Its yourself first, the bike after that.
Have you seen the pm?


----------



## 50000tears (6 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> How did you work out the parts you have no memory of? And when did your memory "stop", then "restart"? Serious questions.



I have little memory of it. My friend who was a bike length clocked the car just before it pulled out and was fully aware the whole time know his back wheel was taken. I have no memory of just before the crash but do remember being hit and everything after, the ambulance paramedic who spoke to the witness told the hospital that I had T boned the front quarter of the car. The fully buckled front wheel suggests this also as does the damage to the car.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Apr 2015)

50000tears said:


> Thanks for the quick replies and sympathies. Loss of earnings will not be a factor unless I have problems long term with recovery as I get full sick pay for 6 months. This should be way more than I need.
> 
> My biggest concern at the moment is "how soon until I can be back on the bike". I guess I will need to ask BC about what to do with regard to assessing damage and getting it fixed etc. At the very least my £340 wheels brought 6 weeks ago will need replacing.



The thing I have learnt is not to be worried about getting back on the bike. Heal first. I know it is easier said than done (really I do, it drove me mad not being able to ride or even knowing when I could start trying to ride again) Listen to the doctors, but chase them up at every chance you get, otherwise you will get forgotten (I was lost in the system twice and only because I made a pain of myself did it all get sorted out)
Do not worry about your bike etc at the moment. It sounds like an open and shut case and the police will sort out a report quickly and then your solicitor will deal with it for you.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2015)

Start your claim as soon as you feel able, but you have three years. Personally, I'd wait until the medical situation is clear. Get photos of injuries, don't dispose of damaged clothing, or the helmet etc . Assuming there's damage, you'll need the bike inspected independently by two shops at some point. You'll need to see expert specialists at some point, probably an orthopaedic surgeon if bones broken. Possibly a psychologist if affected by the trauma as time goes on

Call british cycling, they'll guide you through the process. There's lots of paperwork, keep all receipt as said, and it'll take a while to settle. I'm over a year from mine, I am out of pocket through lost pay, but I didn't ask for interim payments. You can do so. A complex case could easily take two to three years to settle, especially if injuries take a while

GWS, concentrate on getting better, the legal stuff can wait if required

Prosecution is up to the police /CPS although you will be asked what action if any you think appropriate


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> I remember about an hour before the accident as it was a Saturday and the boss buys us a bacon butty and I remember polishing that off! Then I remember waking up in the hospital about 4 hours after the accident, although I was concious after a few minutes. My girlfriend said I kept asking the same things for about 3 hours. I had my garmin running so I know how fast I was going. The police took a statement from the driver and he also went to the scene. It was pretty much open and shut case though, she pulled out into my path without looking.


Similar situation, too many times, different reason. But another piece to add, thanks.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> I had an accident where a woman pulled out in front of me and I went through the side window and head butted her! I had no memory of the accident (I still dont nearly a year later) The police report (evetually) blamed her for the crash. I was in hospital for *a week with a broken neck* and have still not gone back to work.
> I have been using a bike specialist insurance company. They have told me everything I need to claim for and arranged everything for me. I keep a diary of the pain and problems I had right from the start as when you are healed you forget a lot of things! You can claim for loss of earnings, any damage to your clothing and bike. The solicitor will go through everything with you. The police will ask you for a statement and then go from there. As I had no memory of it I could not help, but fortunately it was an open and shut case, despite her trying to blame me.


A week with a broken neck? I was in for a month. Well played.


----------



## gavintc (6 Apr 2015)

In your head, you need to separate the police / CPS action against the driver for any offences and your claim for compensation through the insurance. Indeed, try to avoid getting too hopeful of any police CPS action. concentrate on getting your compensation sorted through the insurance company (BC) and as others have stated you will forget lots - so keep a diary. It will protect you.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2015)

With fractured hip, I expect you'll be off the bike for a number of months. Make sure British Cycling sort you out with a private physio as soon as the specialist thinks it appropriate. 

Your employer may wish to claim against the driver too for your sick pay which will add further complexity


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> A week with a broken neck? I was in for a month. Well played.



I was lucky it was a stable fracture of the T6 T7 and C1 I had to wear a neck brace for 2 months. The accident was last July and now T7 has healed but the others have still not joined together. I am still off work but will probably be looking to go back in July. Was yours a stable fracture?


----------



## 50000tears (6 Apr 2015)

50000tears said:


> I have little memory of it. My friend who was a bike length clocked the car just before it pulled out and was fully aware the whole time know his back wheel was taken. I have no memory of just before the crash but do remember being hit and everything after, the ambulance paramedic who spoke to the witness told the hospital that I had T boned the front quarter of the car. The fully buckled front wheel suggests this also as does the damage to the car.



Sorry missed that the question to which this is a reply was not aimed at me. Lights out for me now.

Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Bollo (6 Apr 2015)

GWS 5000!


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> I was lucky it was a stable fracture of the T6 T7 and C1 I had to wear a neck brace for 2 months. The accident was last July and now T7 has healed but the others have still not joined together. I am still off work but will probably be looking to go back in July. Was yours a stable fracture?


I pretty much disintegrated the middle 50% of t5, very lucky to still be moving below the neck in any sense. Had a halo brace for a month then had a piece of wire installed to tie the top and bottom parts of t5 together. It's still in there 27 years later in perfect condition.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2015)

I hope the mending process goes smoothly!
GWS


----------



## avsd (6 Apr 2015)

No advice but GWS . Glad you are able to post. A bust pelvis is a serious injury and will take time to heal. I din mine in a car accident and took up riding as part of my rehab


----------



## 400bhp (6 Apr 2015)

Wishing you all the best. 2 cyclists down by one driver. Hopefully the driver will be prosecuted.


----------



## Wobblers (6 Apr 2015)

I can't add anything to the excellent advice you've already had, but heal well, and do all the exercises the physio tells you to.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Apr 2015)

I have no advice to add, but GWS..


----------



## Captain Scarlet (6 Apr 2015)

I think all advice given is excellent. I've never had an accident so can't comment anymore.

I hope you get well soon and you have no lasting complications.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Apr 2015)

Can't advice @50000tears, my best wishes for a fast recovery, take care


----------



## raleighnut (6 Apr 2015)

Not nice but GWS from me.


----------



## Ganymede (6 Apr 2015)

Get well soon - and thoroughly....


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Apr 2015)

I also can't add any advice to that which has already been given but just to say I hope the recovery will not be too long.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Giles (7 Apr 2015)

Given that this accident was the car-driver's fault, the police will _at least_ send her off on a one-day driving-safety course (or suchlike). This will pave the way for the insurer to admit liability, which will be one of the milestones in the case. Vindictiveness aside, this is the most important thing you need the police to do, apart from preparing their accident report.

A good solicitor will be your guide and offer support throughout this ordeal, which could go on for several years (from both a medical and legal standpoint). You won't need to worry about the legal procedure at all - that is the solicitor's job not yours. Contact one as soon as you feel able to.

And good luck!


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2015)

Concentrate on getting yourself sorted first though.
Also how'd the other rider come out of this do you know?


----------



## ScotiaLass (7 Apr 2015)

I can't offer any advice but just wanted to say get well soon!
Oh and please heed any medical advice given re getting back on your bike!


----------



## si_c (7 Apr 2015)

Ouch, sounds rough  hope you are well and  again soon.


----------



## CopperCyclist (7 Apr 2015)

Start the injury claim now. You don't have to wait for the Criminal prosecution to start it, though your lawyers probably will - get it rolling now though. 

Hope you GWS!


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2015)

BC will put their solicitors, LeighDay, in touch with you. They handle lots of cycling injury claims. They'll take the details and send you lots of paperwork to complete. They'll handle everything, you won't have any contact with the driver or their insurance (unless you have to go to court presumably). They'll also arrange, through a specialist company, any expert medical examinations, physio, any other private treatment, etc. you'll be asked to release your medical records, every time you see someone or the solicitors need your medical info. I think I've signed the form at least 4 times!

The police should also be in touch with more paperwork, a statement to complete of what happened, where, when etc which will contribute to their investigation, as will your pal's statement


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2015)

Just seen this, very sorry to hear of it and hope you feel better soon !


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> BC will put their solicitors, LeighDay, in touch with you. They handle lots of cycling injury claims. They'll take the details and send you lots of paperwork to complete. They'll handle everything, you won't have any contact with the driver or their insurance (unless you have to go to court presumably). They'll also arrange, through a specialist company, any expert medical examinations, physio, any other private treatment, etc. you'll be asked to release your medical records, every time you see someone or the solicitors need your medical info. I think I've signed the form at least 4 times!
> 
> The police should also be in touch with more paperwork, a statement to complete of what happened, where, when etc which will contribute to their investigation, as will your pal's statement


With that last part in mind have a look at @Vikeonabike's statement template in Commuting.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2015)

Sounds nasty. I hope you heal swiftly @50000tears


----------



## Tankengine (7 Apr 2015)

Ouch, sounds really nasty, get well soon mate


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Apr 2015)

Rest up and get well soon.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Apr 2015)

GWS


----------



## Mrs M (7 Apr 2015)

Best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## mooseracer (8 Apr 2015)

get well soon @50000tears

8 weeks ago today I had pins put into my broken hip and I managed 2 rides over the Easter weekend after having had the all clear that the bone had healed. Muscle wastage and soft tissue damage from invasive surgery means it will be a little while before I'm back anything like I was before it happened.

Everyone is different though and recovers at different rates. Listen to medical advice, listen to your body and do your physio and the rest will come.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Apr 2015)

Oouch !

GWS is all i can to the thread


----------



## Gains84 (8 Apr 2015)

Ohhhh owww just seen this that sounds nasty, GWS 50000 and all good advice given already so good luck with the start of your claim - ive just started one myself via Leigh Day for a minor off (compared to yours) and they seem a well oiled company so hoping it will be relatively smooth sailing for both of us.
Again, GWS first and as long as you get better then any monetary compensation is an added bonus at the end of the day!


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Apr 2015)

A successful criminal prosecution is in your interests.

A conviction is not binding on a civil court deciding liability, but it is strong support for the contention the driver is liable.

With that in mind, do what you can to encourage and assist the criminal prosecution - you probably want to do that anyway, so no hardship.

Many insurance companies will pay for a barrister to represent their client in a motoring prosecution.

Not because they want to help the client avoid a conviction, but because the insurance company knows a not guilty verdict will assist them in their efforts to minimise the pay out to the injured third party - you.

On the subject of sick pay, you say you get six months full pay while on the sick.

It is worth knowing how this is usually calculated.

Your employer will claim statutory sick pay on your behalf and then effectively reduce your wage by that amount, thus you receive 'full pay' in your wage slip.

That's fine, but you may hit the financial buffers if the recovery takes longer than six months.

Your employer will stop paying you, as per the contract, and you cannot claim any more statutory sick pay because there's a six month limit on that and you will already have had it.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks again for all the kind replies. Back home now but will be on crutches for 6 weeks or so. Getting around is very tough at the moment as there is still a lot of pain but only to be expected I guess. 

Just looked at the scene of the accident on Google Maps to try and get a better grasp as to what happened. I still have no recollection of the few seconds leading up to the accident but can now see that I ended up on the opposite side of the road so am guessing that my ride partner got his back wheel taken out whilst I took the full impact of the front of the car.

The police have been in contact and spoke to my wife. It still sounds pretty clear cut from what they said but they are sending me and the other cyclist some paperwork where we have to decide basically whether we want to push for a proscecution or send the driver on a driving course. I will phone British Cycling tomorrow and let them guide me as to which option is best for me.

will update here when I can.


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2015)

Best for you how? Your injuries, recovery and out of pocket expenses will determine what you receive, not what happens to the driver which is down to police, cps, courts

Hope it all goes smoothly with your recovery. No surgery is a good thing


----------



## 50000tears (8 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Best for you how? Your injuries, recovery and out of pocket expenses will determine what you receive, not what happens to the driver which is down to police, cps, courts
> 
> Hope it all goes smoothly with your recovery. No surgery is a good thing



Well I don't know how these things work. I was just unsure as to whether someone facing a proscecution changes the claiming process in any way by delaying it etc.


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2015)

I don't believe so. Although in my case, no action was taken against the driver other than a letter

I expect any court case will settle sooner than your personal injury claim. Unless the initial offer is sensible. Mine wasn't, it didn't even cover loss of earnings when I was off work after surgery. That's over a year ago now


----------



## S.Giles (8 Apr 2015)

The driver in my case was sent on a driving course, and that is all that was necessary to allow the case to continue. If the driver had been excused entirely, that would have had a negative effect on the case. The amount of the eventual settlement would be the same whether the driver is prosecuted or sent on a course. The police have decided the driver is at fault in both instances, and that's the important point.

I told the police that I had no interest in seeing the driver prosecuted, since it was an accident and not a deliberate action. We're all human, and these things happen.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2015)

@50000tears
Given that there might be a court case because of this, I'd be asking the question of whether or not talking to the other rider involved, might go against you.

Check when you contact your solicitor and see what they advise.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2015)

Sorry to hear all of this


----------



## Saluki (9 Apr 2015)

I've only just seen this.
So pleased that the hospital have let you go home. Get Well soon @50000tears and take all the medical advice. I've had a broken pelvis and it's a long job, quite often.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2015)

Firstly, GWS.

A lot of good advice has already been posted, but there is one more thing I'd suggest - physio.
Start this as soon as your doctor says you can. Do not wait potentially 6-8 weeks for an NHS referral to a physio as the sooner you start the better. Swift physio can make a massive difference to your recovery and the ultimate prognosis.
Tell your legal advisers to sort this out, preferably with a physio who specializes in the treatment of the type of injuries you've sustained.
If you have to (and can afford it) pay for it yourself in the short term rather than waiting, although you may find that if the driver admits liability their insurers might arrange this for you as it is in their interests for your recovery to be as swift and as full as possible.
If you have to pay for the physio, make sure you pass all the receipts to your solicitors and ask them to obtain interim payments if needed to reimburse these costs while the main claim is ongoing.


----------



## vickster (9 Apr 2015)

LeighDay will sort out the physio for you, they use a 3rd party company who'll contact you to arrange for somewhere close to home. There is an obligation for your rehab to be assisted and expedited under the rehabilitation code. Ask the specialist's advice as to when this should start. Remember to keep any receipts for taxis to appointments etc


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2015)

I think its been said before, but keep the origional receipts, scanning them and using the scanned copies.
Easier in e-mails and if one should go missing you'll only have yourself to blame. Been there & done that. Lost one, but was able with the aid of the shop, to get a copy. Payment made by card and they went through their copies of the receipts. I was lucky.


----------



## Tojo (10 Apr 2015)

50000tears said:


> Out with a friend this last Sunday for what was supposed to be a steadyish 60 mile ride. 17 miles in though it all came to a sudden stop when a car came out of a side junction without checking properly, and as the title says, the next thing I know I am skidding along the middle of the road.
> 
> According to my friends account and an eyewitness the car took his back wheel putting him down and I hit the front corner flinging me over the top.
> 
> ...








I had the same scenario, the only difference is that I was on a motorcycle. The claim should be straightforward when, who was at fault is determined, which seems in your case, as in mine pretty much the driver pulling out.
The legal claim crunchers have guidelines on injures and they are pretty much set in stone and also there shouldn't be any problem with damage to your bike and any other stuff like the gear you were wearing, just get quotes for replacing any of them, all that has been determined in my case, but where it got sticky in my case is the loss of earnings, I'm four years down the line in that area as I could not return to my job as a commercial diver as I cannot get a medical, but in your case it should be ok as you say about the sick pay and presumably you will return to work in the job you were doing before the accident, what I would say though is that they will claim back on your loss of earnings up to return as they will argue that why should anyone else be out of pocket when the driver of the car was at fault. Also there may be some bickering to try and give themselves leaway about the fact that your injuries may have a premature effect on your health as in the earlier set in of arthritis but that should be ok if you have not had any other previous injuries in the same area.
Also if you are out of pocket for anything during your recuperation, get receipts for that, and also what I was told to do was log any help I needed after I left hospital, even by family members as you can claim for that too as it outside the norm with you being limited in what you're capable of due to your injuries, but in the end it will always come down to a bun fight between the two parties legal teams obviously one wants to get you what you are due and the other wants to limit the amount they have to pay, but in your case as in mine, we do have the advantage as when you are deemed not at fault, the other side have to pay all the costs and they will not want to go to court as they will be out of pocket unnecessarily, all I would say from that is they will do anything to reduce the payout so do not give them anywhere to go, I have had trackers put on my car by a PI hired by them to watch me and track my movements. it bothered me at the time but in retrospect it went on my behalf as I had nothing to hide.
I've been going through this for four years as I said so went through all the aspects, so if you need any pointers please PM me if you have any questions and I will try and help or clarify anything you may be unsure about when you get involved with the legal twits, as they tend to try to try and befuddle you, even your own side, at the end of the day they are in each others pockets I think, one last thing I'll say is, if at any point you do not feel you are being represented by your appointed solicitors, say so, I have already told the potential Barrister that I was appointed that I wouldn't want him to represent me in an arse kicking competition, never mind in court.....


----------



## 50000tears (10 May 2015)

Just a quick update.

Only ventured back outside on crutches 18 days after the accident but once I had taken that first 'step' my progress has gone very well. 3 days later I took my first few painful steps without the crutches. 2 weeks later and I had my first ride since the collision yesterday which was a high cadence spin of around 14 miles with a rest at the halfway point.

So physically I have improved a ton but still have a good degree of muscle damage and soreness down my right hand side. The hardest thing about getting back on the bike was ...... getting back on the bike, clipping in and out of the cleats with my right leg was also painful.

The claim is going OK and lots of receipts and other info given to the solicitors and witness statements made to the police. The bike has had to be written off as without x-Rays it is impossible to tell whether there are hairline cracks underneath the paint. And as the bike got hit by the car on the left side then fell hard to the right the chances that there is one is doubled. 

The thing I was most pleased about was that I was still able to ride confidently on the road. I had worried that I would be more nervous as a result of the collision but thankfully this was not the case. I now need a new road bike and am very eager to get my fitness back as soon as I can which as you can imagine has taken as big a tumble as I did in the last few weeks. I know I need to take it easy and build up slowly but hopefully after a couple of weeks of steady riding I will be able to start pushing on.

As a final bit of info, and a BIG silver lining to the cloud, I am ordering from my local shop a somewhat better bike than was written off. Written off was a Giant Defy 1, although it had had some upgrades done; new bike will be the Scott Addict 15, so full carbon with DI2 Ultegra! Without the accident it might have been years before I could get my dream steed!


----------



## Sara_H (10 May 2015)

Bad luck - awful injuries. I hope you heal quickly. 

I was victim of a deliberate hit and run last July. My perpetrator was prosecuted and imprisoned so you'd think that the compensation would be fairly straight forward but no! 
Despite agreeing an interim payment in November I have yet to see a penny and have had to pay to have my bike repaired. 
This is due to a combination of his insurance company being awkward and my solicitor being a bit crap, frustrating really.


----------



## 50000tears (10 May 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I was victim of a deliberate hit and run last July. My perpetrator was prosecuted and imprisoned so you'd think that the compensation would be fairly straight forward but no!
> Despite agreeing an interim payment in November I have yet to see a penny and have had to pay to have my bike repaired.
> This is due to a combination of his insurance company being awkward and my solicitor being a bit crap, frustrating really.




Sorry to hear that. Hopefully as the solicitors acting for me are the soul ones used by British Cycling they should have plenty of experience in dealing with this sort of claim.

I am fortunate in that I can afford to replace my bike without having to wait for any compensation to come through which I do expect to take many months to fully resolve.


----------



## Sara_H (10 May 2015)

50000tears said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully as the solicitors acting for me are the soul ones used by British Cycling they should have plenty of experience in dealing with this sort of claim.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I can afford to replace my bike without having to wait for any compensation to come through which I do expect to take many months to fully resolve.


Which solicitor is it? I thought I was in safe hands as it's the CTC solicitor, but they've been appalling. And don't get me started on the medical "expert" they sent me to.


----------



## 50000tears (10 May 2015)

Likely to be the same then. Cannot remember the actual solicitor I have been dealing with but imagine the firm is the same - Leigh Day. You are further ahead of me as only sent my medicine stuff off last week so appointment still to come.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Bad luck - awful injuries. I hope you heal quickly.
> 
> I was victim of a deliberate hit and run last July. My perpetrator was prosecuted and imprisoned so you'd think that the compensation would be fairly straight forward but no!
> Despite agreeing an interim payment in November I have yet to see a penny and have had to pay to have my bike repaired.
> This is due to a combination of his insurance company being awkward and my solicitor being a bit crap, frustrating really.


Point out to the solicitor acting on your behalf, that you're not happy with the way they are handling the case. And if they should continue to carry on in this way you will be moving solicitors.
Contact the Law Society with regards to the way it is being handled and see what they have to offer, advice wise.


----------



## vickster (10 May 2015)

I've had no communication with a Leigh Day solicitor, only a paralegal. Although I assume that she is consulting with her boss if required or will do


----------



## 50000tears (10 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I've had no communication with a Leigh Day solicitor, only a paralegal. Although I assume that she is consulting with her boss if required or will do



Same have only ever talked with the paralegal


----------

